# + 5 here,, nice day for auger paint



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

1st time since Sept we had a nice warm day here in Western Nl,,, Corner Brook,,,, very rare warm day but winters not over yet till April,,,,,,, nice day to paint the Augers on my blower,, and inner chute,,,, dont take long for augers to rust out where I am with the huge amounts of salt and sand mixtures they use here,,,,,,, just Black Gloss Tremclad put on with a brush is the best way,,, goes on thicker and lasts longer,,, spray can paint is to thin and goes everywhere when spraying,,, as for inner chute where all rocks and ice flick the paint off I temp used fire red Tremclad,, in a can, painted with a brush,,, paint is not a match to Honda Red,,,, just temp till the spring but covers up the steel shining through,,, ill get my buddy to match the paint,, powder coat it for me,,, top chute painted inside also


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks good. I have to paint the inside of my chute this spring. I have a paved drive but a couple neighbour's don't. I normally spray everything down with oil in the spring but that paint job you did looks pretty nice.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Blackstar said:


> Looks good. I have to paint the inside of my chute this spring. I have a paved drive but a couple neighbour's don't. I normally spray everything down with oil in the spring but that paint job you did looks pretty nice.


Thanks yeah does a nice job,,, last few I had I sprayed the whole inside bucket,augers,front gearbox looked pretty mean ,,, but still used tremclad gloss back with paint brush on augers,, they take the most beating,,,,,after having a dozen of my own 928s ,724;s ect,,, and probaly sold 60-70 good used in last 3-4 years,,,,, tries to do the same on all them if weather is good,,,just moved to new house no heat in my shed this year,,,, hers an old video from 3 years ago of my old 2006 724 I rebuilt,, and had a homemade bucket extension,,,,,,, and when I sprayed the whole inside of the bucket,,,, the video sound is terrible as it sounds like a monstor in distress but it was taken with my old flip cell phone,,, check out inside of all the bucket painted black


----------



## Kensico (Feb 19, 2014)

Great job looks rock hard , I'm gonna paint my whole snowblower as son as it gets a little warmer.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Kensico said:


> Great job looks rock hard , I'm gonna paint my whole snowblower as son as it gets a little warmer.


It will be,,, is still very tacky since 12 today,,, in my shed now with a small heater on it, could be a few days before it really sets up good or more, even in summer it used to take a few days for it to dry good because tremclad paint in a can to use with a paint brush goes on real thick,, by rights your supposed to use paint thinner with this stuff so it goes on easier and smoother but then you have thin coats and have to do several times,, but when it do set up its thick and hard,,,, paint wont come off for a long time,,, no snow will stick on it that much either like before


----------

